# It's over a month now & I need advice!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

When I was hospitalized in January for salmonella Lacie stayed with my parents for the week. She slept in her bed in the living room not in their bed where she sleeps with me. Ever since then her sleeping routine has been upside down.
Every night I have the same routine, carry her to bed and off to sleep we go but NOW she lays in my bed for about 3-4 mins and then starts pacing. I lift her off the bed (she can't jump up nor down) she runs out to the living room and jumps in her bed. I walk out there, cover her up say good nite and I go to my bed. All is good for about 5 minutes and then I hear her running down the hall to my bed, pacing until I lift her up only for it to start over again.
This has been going on since mid January. I've tried putting her bed next to my bed, her bed on top of my bed but it doesn't matter she continues to do this all night long.
I am beyond sleep deprived. Last night around 2:00, bed time is around 9:30-10:00 I just held her down with my hand on my bed and about 3 a.m she finally fell asleep.
I just don't know what to do. It seems as though she's confused on where to sleep. I've tried ignoring her, put ear plugs in but I can feel her pacing back and forth. Don't want to lock her out of my room, she might get afraid or scratch up the door....so please, any suggestions no matter how small I will greatly appreciate. I can't go on every day exhausted like I have, I'm just getting my strength back after being sick....all suggestions will be helpful...thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, it sounds like she is restless. Do you think it could be her ears still bothering her?
I would think she would have gone back to her usual routine of sleeping with you...
Could she be anxious or stressed out? If so, maybe Rescue Remedy or something similar?
Could you put her bed in an x-pen next to your bed, so that she is with you but can't pace?
Just throwing things out there...Sounds like it could be something more than just a break in routine.
You must be exhausted!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am sorry this is going on Joanne- Is she yawning anymore?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Joanne, it sounds like she is restless. Do you think it could be her ears still bothering her?
> I would think she would have gone back to her usual routine of sleeping with you...
> Could she be anxious or stressed out? If so, maybe Rescue Remedy or something similar?
> Could you put her bed in an x-pen next to your bed, so that she is with you but can't pace?
> ...


I thought it might be her ears but she is on her 2nd dose and the scratching, yawning is subsiding. I was going to wait another week to post to see if her ears where the problem but I'm wearing out. I thought about a pen but if I confine her she goes crazy. I can't tell if she's stressed...how would I know? She seems her happy self all day every day until it's bed time...and then she turns into a lunatic!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Is she panting or trembling at all? Zoe had episodes (always at night) very similar, but she would also pant, dig at the bedding or rug like she was digging to China! And she would tremble. It was so stressful for me, worrying and not knowing what was wrong. The vet diagnosed it as White Shaker Dog Syndrome. Not necessarily serious, but scary and confusing nonetheless. It happened only once in a while, thankfully, and would pass after 3-4 hours and then she would just go to sleep, literally as quick as it started, it would stop. Bizarre and scary!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Could the medication itself be making her anxious? I don't know what she is taking but you said second dose so I assume something for her ears. Lots of meds tend to make me anxious


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you asked the vet about this? It seems a bit OTT if she was only w/your parents for a week. I would think something more physical is bothering her--yes, maybe even the meds. Have you done any blood work recently on her? If she has MVD the antibiotics might be affecting her---just thinking w/you on this.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine use steps to get on and off the bed...I would give that a try...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Is she panting or trembling at all? Zoe had episodes (always at night) very similar, but she would also pant, dig at the bedding or rug like she was digging to China! And she would tremble. It was so stressful for me, worrying and not knowing what was wrong. The vet diagnosed it as White Shaker Dog Syndrome. Not necessarily serious, but scary and confusing nonetheless. It happened only once in a while, thankfully, and would pass after 3-4 hours and then she would just go to sleep, literally as quick as it started, it would stop. Bizarre and scary!


No...no trembling, just the pacing and very anxious as soon as it's bedtime...she has been staying up all night since January, by the time morning comes she passes out and will sleep all morning. Almost like her body clock is off!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Could the medication itself be making her anxious? I don't know what she is taking but you said second dose so I assume something for her ears. Lots of meds tend to make me anxious


The vet put BNT treatment in. It works over a two week period and this is her second dose. She started doing this before the treatments so I thought it was her ear infection,I assume it could very well be, I just don't don't why this happens at bedtime


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Does she sleep ok during the day?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Have you asked the vet about this? It seems a bit OTT if she was only w/your parents for a week. I would think something more physical is bothering her--yes, maybe even the meds. Have you done any blood work recently on her? If she has MVD the antibiotics might be affecting her---just thinking w/you on this.[/QUOTE
> Thank you...I appreciate all feedback. No blood work since I got her a year an a half ago or when she got spay at 8 months. I didn't ask the vet about this because I thought it was a training issue. Like I said, it's appears that she gets panic as soon as she knows it's bedtime. My parents said she sleeps most of the day on their lap, plays quietly. The only other thing I have notice is that she hasn't been eating much even if it's something she loves like eggs, chicken ect...she eats half and leaves the rest so I thought that was because of the inactivity due to winter.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Does she sleep ok during the day?


She sleeps most of the day and is the up all night girl!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Mine use steps to get on and off the bed...I would give that a try...[/QUOTE
> Steps...there I go...I cld sleep and she can pace...I will borrow my parents tomorrow night and give that a try  I still need to know why she won't sleep and is so restless at bed time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you ever done a BAT on her? I still think if she has possible MVD she could be having issues w/the meds. I think a complete blood work would be in order along w/BAT, esp. since she isn't eating right. What is her weight?
EDIT: dogs notice pain more at night just like babies. Since she isn't eating right & restless at night it may be the antibiotics are affecting her digestive system also.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Have you ever done a BAT on her? I still think if she has possible MVD she could be having issues w/the meds. I think a complete blood work would be in order along w/BAT, esp. since she isn't eating right. What is her weight?
> EDIT: dogs notice pain more at night just like babies. Since she isn't eating right & restless at night it may be the antibiotics are affecting her digestive system also.


Honestly...she was so sick when I got her I have no idea what blood work they did. The main concern then was to get food in her and keep her alive. I do remember asking for a Bile acid test. Vet said it came back like flying colors not to worry but she never fasted beforehand so how accurate could that be?
I'm going to call the vet for them to do complete work up tomorrow...profile panel I assume is what I should ask for?
Her weight was 6.9 normally but it dropped to 6.3 over the winter...again, I thought because she wasn't walking the 4-5 miles daily she didn't feel the need to eat as much so her weight dropped.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Mine use steps to get on and off the bed...I would give that a try...


That's was my first thought too. :thumbsup: It might help if you give her the option to get up/down on her own. I have steps and when Sammie gets restless he gets down. Mine get upset if they can't get down on their own. I ordered the foam/fleece covered type from amazon yrs ago. Only place I found the bed height ones. Also please don't think they are too afraid to ever jump off the bed to the floor. You never know. Hope she settles back into your old routine soon.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Have you ever done a BAT on her? I still think if she has possible MVD she could be having issues w/the meds.
> 
> Does a BAT that is negative automatically rule out MVD?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I hear your frustration and exhaustion and completely understand. Sleep deprivation is a form of torture. There are several things that come to mind so forgive me for asking a bunch of questions. I know that's the last thing you feel like doing right now is answering questions. But maybe it will help us to figure out what's going on.

Yawning is subsiding...so she _is still_ yawning some, correct?

Is she doing any lip licking or air licking/gulping?

Are you noticing her stretching more than normal when she's not just getting up? 

Do you hear any tummy gurgles? Does her belly feel tight?

Is she panting when she's pacing?

When she's doing the pacing at night, what is her tail set? Is she walking normally or is she lowering herself more to the floor when walking? Are her ears up or down/back? Does she avert her eyes or look directly into yours? Is her back hunched? If you were to pick her up, is she tense (hold herself differently then she normally does)?

Did the vet check her mouth or joints when he discovered the ear infection?

Has there been any change in diet/treats? Are you parents giving her anything new?

You take her to your parents when you go to work and pick her up when you come home, correct?

You say she's not eating as well as she had been, is she peeing and pooping normally? Is she drinking normally?

Could there be any sounds that you may not even think about that are so faint, that she is hearing when the house is quiet at night?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone. There is something bothering her that has nothing to do with the week spent with your parents. Good idea getting a full blood panel done.I sure hope that you can find out what's wrong. You need your sleep and of course Maddy needs to feel better. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is an easily readable article on MVD. . . 
MVD


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I hear your frustration and exhaustion and completely understand. Sleep deprivation is a form of torture. There are several things that come to mind so forgive me for asking a bunch of questions. I know that's the last thing you feel like doing right now is answering questions. But maybe it will help us to figure out what's going on.
> 
> Yawning is subsiding...so she _is still_ yawning some, correct?
> 
> ...


Hey Crystal...hope I don't miss anything here.

She's still yawning but not nearly as much.

No lip licking, gulping but I noticed she's burping more.

Not stretching any more than usual.
Tail is up, ears are down, walking and running normally, stares me down directly in my eyes. Not hunched however early winter I did notice when it was damp she seem hunched in the morning. She does not seem tense at all.

She doesn't pant just paces or sits at the very edge of bed and stares at me until I let her down or she will pace again.

Vet checked mouth and said her teeth were pearly white, beautiful.
Checked joints, confirmed knees are very loose again due to not being able to excercise her, Dasuquin was given.

No treats, parents have been great because they noticed she doesn't eat her meals so no more treats given.
Yes, I take her to my parents, they live across the street anytime I work or have an appointment. She is never left alone.
Drinking normally, peeing and pooping, stools seem a bit darker and harder...a bit.
No sounds, I'm in the country so it's quiet. Right now it's close to bedtime and she got her second wind running around crazy....again she's now my up all night girl!
Hope this helps makes things a bit more clear....any suggestions? Thx!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> This is an easily readable article on MVD. . .
> MVD


Thank you...it is an easy read  and very helpful.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

First I would get steps which will allow her to go where she wants and she probably will not pace. Plus sounds like she is now sleeping mainly in the daytime. But one thing about pain you cannot sit still so she maybe in pain. Usually laying down with an ear infection increases the pain in humans. Which is why babies & children wake up @ night complaining but had seemed fine earlier that day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> Hey Crystal...hope I don't miss anything here.
> 
> She's still yawning but not nearly as much.
> 
> ...


If you're like me, you're exhausted when you get home. Mostly because of this blasted cold and that it's dark when we get home. But have you tried to keep her awake all evening and not letting her nap at all? Try playing some games like hide and seek, tag, find the treat, the shell game using a treat, Nina Ottoson puzzle toys, and lots of different chews. Most dogs sleep most of the day so I really don't think this is because she's sleeping too much. But maybe because the weather is so crummy and we can't get out for walks? Mine are having some cabin fever at this point. I've found a treadmill and hopefully we'll get it to my house sooner rather than later. I'm hoping that may help the cabin fever in my house.

If this is not due to pain or discomfort...the only other thought I have at this point is going to sound...well...like I'm anthropomorphizing our fluffs. And I'm probably totally off the mark here. But could it be that dogs with certain temperaments find it difficult to only be with one of their people that they love? I had a bit of this with my Zoe when I was taking her to my parents house during the day while I was at the store. She clearly loved us all and was truly happiest when we were all together. It seemed to stress her when she didn't have all the people she loved together in the same room. When I moved from my first home to my 2nd home, my new home wasn't quite ready by the closing of my old home. So I moved in with my folks for a couple of weeks until my new home was completed. Zoe struggled very much with where to sleep. She paced on the bed with me and Jett and then would get down and go to my parents room. There she would settle in for maybe 20 minutes and then pace and get down and come join me. Back and forth most of the night. Like she didn't know truly where she was supposed to be or wanted to be. When we sold both homes and moved into the one we could all share and my Dad was still living, Zoe would always go to bed with him. Sometime in the middle of the night she would come to my section of the house and join me and Jett and Callie. I have a ramp so she could come up on her own and not wake me. Now that Dad is gone, she always goes to bed with me and stays there. Just a thought since your parents are just across the street and she knows exactly where they are and how to get to them. And now you all have a glimpse into the weirdness of my world. :wacko1:

This might be something you may want to try. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. And that the only thing you have noticed being off a bit is her appetite and stools and that she is burping more. Maybe she's having some gas or reflux. He will probably have you try something like Pepcid. He will give you the correct dosage for her size. If that helps and it's only needed for a short time, great! Problem solved. If it helps but the minute you stop it starts again, then you have the choice of continuing on with the Pepcid (or whatever he recommends) or going more holistic for long term use that will not cause future health issues. If trying the Pepcid does not make any difference at all, then try some calming agents like Young Livings Peace and Calm, EarthHeart's Canine Calm (both aromatherapy) along with something like Rescue Remedy, Animal Essential's Tranquility Blend, Star of Bethlehem, etc... If it's due to her having pent up anxiety like cabin fever or even struggling with not having all the people she loves in the same room, these things would help with that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This might be mentioned somewhere could it be new medicine your taking since coming home? Or is she fine being held close. I've heard that can affects dogs sometimes. I'd prob put Her bed next mine and add steps.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We have steps for the dogs so they can get up and down on their own. Rocky has a routine at night that goes on about 15 minutes, where he just wrestles around in the blankets and rubs his face all over them and licks himself and I just don't know why he does it but it's really annoying. Finnaly he settles down, sometimes I have tell tell him, in my 'Mommy' voice 'Rocky! It's nite nite time!'

Sometimes I have to threaten that he'll sleep in his crate. So stairs might help, a crate to sleep in might help. My husband use to actually hold Rocky down next to him when he was a pup and all over. (I don't recommend this).

A long walk or play session or training session to mentally and or physically tire her out before bedtime might help. With the stairs and free reign of movement, if you can just ignore her she might settle down?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, 

It may be a medical issue of some sort, she may be uncomfortable. The only other thing that I can think of is that something scared her at night at our parents and she is now uneasy at night. What if you were to leave a low level light on?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne,
> 
> It may be a medical issue of some sort, she may be uncomfortable. The only other thing that I can think of is that something scared her at night at our parents and she is now uneasy at night. What if you were to leave a low level light on?


Walter...I'm not sure what's going on. I'm waiting to hear back from the vet and will ask for a blood panel to rule anything out. I will leave my shutters open tonight so the street light will shine in. Lacie loves the sound of wind chimes,I realized this when she was a baby and so sick, the sound relaxed her so I've gone back to hanging a few in my room with the fan on to relax her. So far it's not helping. She is fine until I lay her in bed and she gets this panic look and the pacing starts, maybe some light will help like you said


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> We have steps for the dogs so they can get up and down on their own. Rocky has a routine at night that goes on about 15 minutes, where he just wrestles around in the blankets and rubs his face all over them and licks himself and I just don't know why he does it but it's really annoying. Finnaly he settles down, sometimes I have tell tell him, in my 'Mommy' voice 'Rocky! It's nite nite time!'
> 
> Sometimes I have to threaten that he'll sleep in his crate. So stairs might help, a crate to sleep in might help. My husband use to actually hold Rocky down next to him when he was a pup and all over. (I don't recommend this).
> 
> A long walk or play session or training session to mentally and or physically tire her out before bedtime might help. With the stairs and free reign of movement, if you can just ignore her she might settle down?


Shelly...I actually resorted to your husbands strategy last night. Around midnight I was exhausted and desperate to sleep. We went back and forth from my bedroom to the livingroom where she would try to sleep for two hours so I finally held her down and said to sleep. Ive never done this before and felt really bad. She finally fell asleep until 4:30 this morning where she woke up, ran to her bed and fell back to sleep.
I try to play at the nighttime for a few hours but with all hard wood floors I'm afraid her knees will blow so I keep it simple maybe too much so. I can't wait until the warmer weather so we can walk our 5 miles and she sleeps like a baby.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> This might be mentioned somewhere could it be new medicine your taking since coming home? Or is she fine being held close. I've heard that can affects dogs sometimes. I'd prob put Her bed next mine and add steps.


It started after I got out of the hospital and before she started taking the medicine but I'm not sure when the ear infection started so if it's pain then I'm really feeling like s#%^*t because it's this has been going on since mid January.
If I try to comfort her in bed she squirms out of my arms with the exception of last night when I held her down tight, something I would rather avoid


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> First I would get steps which will allow her to go where she wants and she probably will not pace. Plus sounds like she is now sleeping mainly in the daytime. But one thing about pain you cannot sit still so she maybe in pain. Usually laying down with an ear infection increases the pain in humans. Which is why babies & children wake up @ night complaining but had seemed fine earlier that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is sleeping more during the day because she up all night. I'm running over to my parents now to borrow their steps. Tonight will be the true test if she's confused about where to sleep. Meds for ear have another week to go to kick in, scratching and yawning is way less today....thank you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Shelly...I actually resorted to your husbands strategy last night. Around midnight I was exhausted and desperate to sleep. We went back and forth from my bedroom to the livingroom where she would try to sleep for two hours so I finally held her down and said to sleep. Ive never done this before and felt really bad. She finally fell asleep until 4:30 this morning where she woke up, ran to her bed and fell back to sleep.
> I try to play at the nighttime for a few hours but with all hard wood floors I'm afraid her knees will blow so I keep it simple maybe too much so. I can't wait until the warmer weather so we can walk our 5 miles and she sleeps like a baby.


*hugs* I'm so sorry you're going throug this. When I am having a hard time with sleep I am a mess. I also forgot about the horrible weather (How could I really? We're getting more snow tonight!  and I know you have been hit hard there too). Yea walks are not a great option this time of year for those of us in colder climates. I hope you find some answers and something that helps soon!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> If you're like me, you're exhausted when you get home. Mostly because of this blasted cold and that it's dark when we get home. But have you tried to keep her awake all evening and not letting her nap at all? Try playing some games like hide and seek, tag, find the treat, the shell game using a treat, Nina Ottoson puzzle toys, and lots of different chews. Most dogs sleep most of the day so I really don't think this is because she's sleeping too much. But maybe because the weather is so crummy and we can't get out for walks? Mine are having some cabin fever at this point. I've found a treadmill and hopefully we'll get it to my house sooner rather than later. I'm hoping that may help the cabin fever in my house.
> 
> If this is not due to pain or discomfort...the only other thought I have at this point is going to sound...well...like I'm anthropomorphizing our fluffs. And I'm probably totally off the mark here. But could it be that dogs with certain temperaments find it difficult to only be with one of their people that they love? I had a bit of this with my Zoe when I was taking her to my parents house during the day while I was at the store. She clearly loved us all and was truly happiest when we were all together. It seemed to stress her when she didn't have all the people she loved together in the same room. When I moved from my first home to my 2nd home, my new home wasn't quite ready by the closing of my old home. So I moved in with my folks for a couple of weeks until my new home was completed. Zoe struggled very much with where to sleep. She paced on the bed with me and Jett and then would get down and go to my parents room. There she would settle in for maybe 20 minutes and then pace and get down and come join me. Back and forth most of the night. Like she didn't know truly where she was supposed to be or wanted to be. When we sold both homes and moved into the one we could all share and my Dad was still living, Zoe would always go to bed with him. Sometime in the middle of the night she would come to my section of the house and join me and Jett and Callie. I have a ramp so she could come up on her own and not wake me. Now that Dad is gone, she always goes to bed with me and stays there. Just a thought since your parents are just across the street and she knows exactly where they are and how to get to them. And now you all have a glimpse into the weirdness of my world. :wacko1:
> 
> This might be something you may want to try. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. And that the only thing you have noticed being off a bit is her appetite and stools and that she is burping more. Maybe she's having some gas or reflux. He will probably have you try something like Pepcid. He will give you the correct dosage for her size. If that helps and it's only needed for a short time, great! Problem solved. If it helps but the minute you stop it starts again, then you have the choice of continuing on with the Pepcid (or whatever he recommends) or going more holistic for long term use that will not cause future health issues. If trying the Pepcid does not make any difference at all, then try some calming agents like Young Livings Peace and Calm, EarthHeart's Canine Calm (both aromatherapy) along with something like Rescue Remedy, Animal Essential's Tranquility Blend, Star of Bethlehem, etc... If it's due to her having pent up anxiety like cabin fever or even struggling with not having all the people she loves in the same room, these things would help with that.


Crystal...Lacie DOES seem a lot like your Zoe. Lacie stares out the door across the street at my parents all day long and vice verse when I'm at work. I just picked up the steps from my parents and see how it goes tonight along with the wind chimes that I hung in my room because it's relaxing for her. Honestly...she seems to be very confused about where to sleep. She literally gets a panic look as soon as I lay her on my bed. If you read my response on the other post I held her down last night and she finally fell asleep. It took awhile but once she was out she was good for 4 or so hours woke and wanted to go to her bed till late morning in the living room. It's so strange to me that a week away could disrupt her sleeping patterns so much...if in fact she doesn't have something medically wrong causing pain.
I have a treadmill but after 2 months of trying it wasn't going to work. I have an air bubble tub, thought laps would help her knees and tire her but she didn't want anything to do with it which was surprising after she did swim therapy for a year. 
Shes a tough cookie to understand. Shes sleeping now so I'm going to wake her shortly and play for a long time before bed hoping that will tire her tonight.
Thanks for your thoughts...appreciate any advice I can get from everyone here!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> It started after I got out of the hospital and before she started taking the medicine but I'm not sure when the ear infection started so if it's pain then I'm really feeling like s#%^*t because it's this has been going on since mid January.
> If I try to comfort her in bed she squirms out of my arms with the exception of last night when I held her down tight, something I would rather avoid


I may have missed it - but what does her VET say about possible pain and all this? I know some vets are very helpful with out of the ordinary behaviors, and some like our first one 4 yrs ago are just as stumped as us about most things beyond shots and teeth lol. Maybe its side effect of her ear meds. When my dog had pain he didn't wander or eat much. He layed under a chair or in his bed. Hope steps help. If they sit too low from top of bed some dogs are afraid to step off. A few inches is good for mine.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I may have missed it - but what does her VET say about possible pain and all this? I know some vets are very helpful with out of the ordinary behaviors, and some like our first one 4 yrs ago are just as stumped as us about most things beyond shots and teeth lol. Maybe its side effect of her ear meds. When my dog had pain he didn't wander or eat much. He layed under a chair or in his bed. Hope steps help. If they sit too low from top of bed some dogs are afraid to step off. A few inches is good for mine.


Her vet never called me back yesterday, she was in surgery all day BUT I borrowed my parents steps last night and like you said she was afraid to go down them, they were a bit short but I worked with her for an hour and she finally went down them.
Last night was the first night I was able to sleep all night.
I was a bit nervous because the panic set in for her as soon as she knew it was bed time.
She got off my bed immediately after we got in and came out to the livingroom.
Ran back in, up the stairs where she got off again into the LR began playing by herself and then fell asleep in her bed. I woke at 3 to see where she was and she was sound asleep next to me so sometime during the night she wanted to sleep with me.
I think she is just a total head case, totally confused on where to sleep.
I'm keeping the steps till Tuesday and hopefully she will figure it out.
I don't want to keep the steps because I would rather have her come in my bed when I invite her vs. free rein...but for now at least I get a few nights of sleep


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> H
> I don't want to keep the steps because I would rather have her come in my bed when I invite her vs. free rein...but for now at least I get a few nights of sleep


I love the steps because mine know that if they want off for any reason they don't have to wait for me. Sometimes if I'm working on the computer, they just go hang out on the bed and look out the windows, and I don't worry about them trying to jump off.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

that is great news Joanne!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Her vet never called me back yesterday, she was in surgery all day BUT I borrowed my parents steps last night and like you said she was afraid to go down them, they were a bit short but I worked with her for an hour and she finally went down them.
> Last night was the first night I was able to sleep all night.
> I was a bit nervous because the panic set in for her as soon as she knew it was bed time.
> She got off my bed immediately after we got in and came out to the livingroom.
> ...


That's good. :thumbsup: I am SO proud of your sweet Lacie girl :wub:..Mine took to them quickly. I have had them since they were 1. But if you get your own steps I want them few inches below top of bed for long term use or they could miss-trip in the dark if to low. Its good that they can go to potty or whatever and I don't wake up. 

As far as an invitation---I control the steps at night and remove them in the morning --- so the steps are the invitation to them :thumbsup: they sit by bed and wait for me to pull them over. Many times over yrs during day or when I was sick they slept in their beds by mine.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear, Joanne. I think dogs just love routine so much and some don't adjust very well when their routine changes. We rearranged the bedroom once and Gustave took almost 4-5 days to adjust to the new layout. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Besides the safety aspect--I think using bed steps is personal decision. Problem without them is as they get older some start to want more freedom. Sammie did, so far Penny is a slug. :HistericalSmiley: Her head hits pillow and she out till the morning. And I noticed they will become nervous pacing the bed if no steps. Some owners never start sleeping with their pets for many reasons. I started with one Maltese and he is very small. When I added Penny she naturally wanted up too. Definitely something to consider with a puppy is will it be your only one and will you mind adding steps? because with everything they get accustomed to, changing a routine can be difficult down the road.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Good to hear, Joanne. I think dogs just love routine so much and some don't adjust very well when their routine changes. We rearranged the bedroom once and Gustave took almost 4-5 days to adjust to the new layout.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aastha--Poor little guy...:innocent: Good warning. Never thought about it but that would freak out my sammie too. Don't think Penny would care. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Aastha--Poor little guy...:innocent: Good warning. Never thought about it but that would freak out my sammie too. Don't think Penny would care. :HistericalSmiley:



Same here. Mieka is so chill and adjusts to anything very quickly. Gustave on the other hand is very particular and gets weirded out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm glad you finally got some sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Good to hear, Joanne. I think dogs just love routine so much and some don't adjust very well when their routine changes. We rearranged the bedroom once and Gustave took almost 4-5 days to adjust to the new layout.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Aastha...we definitely have a routine around here. I should have known, when Lacie was little we spent a long time with a trainer on separation anxiety, this is just another form of anxiety but with change. I hope tonight goes as well as last night!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I love the steps because mine know that if they want off for any reason they don't have to wait for me. Sometimes if I'm working on the computer, they just go hang out on the bed and look out the windows, and I don't worry about them trying to jump off.


The convenience of the steps makes sense, I just have it drilled him in my from several friends who train service dogs that they should always be invited into my bed....but they can also be extreme in their training, something for me to think about...thank you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> I'm glad you finally got some sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Pat...me too


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Besides the safety aspect--I think using bed steps is personal decision. Problem without them is as they get older some start to want more freedom. Sammie did, so far Penny is a slug. :HistericalSmiley: Her head hits pillow and she out till the morning. And I noticed they will become nervous pacing the bed if no steps. Some owners never start sleeping with their pets for many reasons. I started with one Maltese and he is very small. When I added Penny she naturally wanted up too. Definitely something to consider with a puppy is will it be your only one and will you mind adding steps? because with everything they get accustomed to, changing a routine can be difficult down the road.


Ha! I made the big mistake around 8 months the first time I picked Lacie up and put her in my bed before that she slept next to me in her bed on the floor. Honestly....I was hoping she got sick of sleeping with me last night and chose her bed all night out in the LR BUT you pick...a king size temperpedic bed or a bed on a hardwood floor...Lacie is still undecided but I have a very good feeling she will go temperpedic in moms bed, maybe she's not such a head case after all


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Ha! I made the big mistake around 8 months the first time I picked Lacie up and put her in my bed before that she slept next to me in her bed on the floor. Honestly....I was hoping she got sick of sleeping with me last night and chose her bed all night out in the LR BUT you pick...a king size temperpedic bed or a bed on a hardwood floor...Lacie is still undecided but I have a very good feeling she will go temperpedic in moms bed, maybe she's not such a head case after all


Ahhh. I know. Glad your working all of it out.:wub: Remember, if you pull steps away in morning they can be the invitation at night to join you. To me, in their mind its same thing. They aren't getting up there without your help either way.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad steps are working. I've got mine sleeping in a crate in my room. I know once I relent & let him sleep with me there will be no going back. Sleeping in crate is insurance for possible illness and travel for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Ahhh. I know. Glad your working all of it out.:wub: Remember, if you pull steps away in morning they can be the invitation at night to join you. To me, in their mind its same thing. They aren't getting up there without your help either way.


Ahh...good one...this is true. The steps will be the invitation in...your so smart


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Glad steps are working. I've got mine sleeping in a crate in my room. I know once I relent & let him sleep with me there will be no going back. Sleeping in crate is insurance for possible illness and travel for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes...big mistake on my part, sleep has never been the same. She somehow takes up my whole bed. Last night didn't goes so well, she tried getting down ringing the bells to go out a few times but when I opened the door she picked up a toy to play! She such a little stinker!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She knows how to get your attention!
Have you tried ignoring her the whole night?
I know it is really hard. A white noise machine can help. It can take a few nights, but ignoring them really does work. Otherwise they have us trained!
Maybe a few nights of no reaction at all from you and she will get bored and sleep? But you can't give in, otherwise it reinforces the behavior.
I hope her ears are doing better. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> She knows how to get your attention!
> Have you tried ignoring her the whole night?
> I know it is really hard. A white noise machine can help. It can take a few nights, but ignoring them really does work. Otherwise they have us trained!
> Maybe a few nights of no reaction at all from you and she will get bored and sleep? But you can't give in, otherwise it reinforces the behavior.
> I hope her ears are doing better. :wub:


No...I haven't tried ignoring her except for ear plugs I put on one night but I could feel her pacing back and forth so I gave in. I will try it tonight and see how that goes. I've resorted to wind chimes playing in my room for white noise...she loves the sound, opened shutters for light and left the hall light on. Steps go back to my parents tomorrow and I'm yet to find ones I like or not to short...these are a little short.
Not sure about the ears. She still scratching but I'm not sure if she still has an infection or it's the oily meds they put in that are causing the mats around her ears that she's scratching at. Still waiting for my vet to call back...on day 3 of waiting  thanks Kathleen!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Yes...big mistake on my part, sleep has never been the same. She somehow takes up my whole bed. Last night didn't goes so well, she tried getting down ringing the bells to go out a few times but when I opened the door she picked up a toy to play! She such a little stinker!


When lights go out. I would take the bells down and put a pad by door!!! Hope you can have her at that vets Monday for that ear. Maybe all this stops when her ear is healed up. Or she wants to visit your parents. They can put us through ringer, hey?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> When lights go out. I would take the bells down and put a pad by door!!! Hope you can have her at that vets Monday for that ear.


Another great idea....I love this place  I will take bells down tonight . I'm waiting for vet to call back not as much for the ears but I want a complete blood panel on her. Her appetite is still way down even after walking her today and I question why she never had her fast before her bile acid test...I mean how accurate wld that be? If she doesn't call by tomorrow mid day I'm just going over there!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Another great idea....I love this place  I will take bells down tonight . I'm waiting for vet to call back not as much for the ears but I want a complete blood panel on her. Her appetite is still way down even after walking her today and I question why she never had her fast before her bile acid test...I mean how accurate wld that be? If she doesn't call by tomorrow mid day I'm just going over there!


J--Don't want to mess up your bell training. That was only option I could come up with besides walking her after dark. Mine use pads at night. They are afraid of grass at night anyways.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> J--Don't want to mess up your bell training. That was only option I could come up with besides walking her after dark. Mine use pads at night. They are afraid of grass at night anyways.


No worries there...that wouldn't mess it up. She goes out right before bed so I know she doesn't need to go potty but with everything going on I just wanted to be sure last night when she rang that she wasn't getting the runs or something. My parents don't even use the bells. She just waits by the door to go. She's was just playing me...I'm just delayed on picking up on it


----------

